# Systainers vs. Packout



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave refuses to retire and give me his Systainers so I guess I have to buy my own. That sucks  .

It boils down to a decision between Systainers and Packout. I want durability. The Packout looks tough but maybe it's just cosmetic. I am reminded of the Stanley/Dewalt tool boxes that look tough but are actually raging pieces of garbage. They are all just plastic boxes after all.

I am actually considering the Makita boxes which are the old style Systainer and priced better. It would be cool if I could find boots for the tires to keep them clean for indoor use but that might be asking too much.

Comments?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the exact use for them? In what situations will they be used? What will you be putting inside of them?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What is the exact use for them? In what situations will they be used? What will you be putting inside of them?


Maintenance work. Mostly hand tools and power tools, a few fittings and fasteners.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Maintenance work. Mostly hand tools and power tools, a few fittings and fasteners.


Where? Is this going to be in commercial buildings with flat floors and elevators?

If so, I would probably go for the type of cart with drawers to store everything instead of individual containers that stack.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to fly in and fly out with tools. I can't leave tools on site because there are different destinations.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have to fly in and fly out with tools. I can't leave tools on site because there are different destinations.


I wouldn't use either for flying. I would use Pelican if I was going to be doing a lot of flying for a long period of time and one of those other similar quality but half priced brands if I wasn't going to do it that much.

I really like SKB. They have larger handgun cases that would be great for tools.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I wouldn't use either for flying. I would use Pelican if I was going to be doing a lot of flying for a long period of time and one of those other similar quality but half priced brands if I wasn't going to do it that much.
> 
> I really like SKB. They have larger handgun cases that would be great for tools.


I was actually looking at gun cases on the Cabela's site (yes, they sell guns in Canada  ).


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I know I mentioned in previous threads that the only downfall of the packout that I can see is the stacking requirement; if you want something in the bottom box, you have to unload the top boxes.

I have two sets of the packout now, but have not fully implemented them yet; I can say that they are definitely “bullet proof”, but that comes as a cost. The boxes, even empty, are substantially heaver then a standard tool box so I think the wheels are a must. In your other thread, you mentioned about flying with tools; I think these would be a good answer too, but I also think they might “get lost” too since people know what they are.

You are going to be doing commercial work you mentioned; perhaps there is an option to keep your tools on a secure area in the building; that keeps them safe and the wheels clean.

I am waiting for the half size parts bins to make their way to Canada and I will implement them easily. Availability (for the packout) is an issue right now, but I think in the long run it will be a non-issue; what is the availability of other systems?

Cheers
John

Edit: I just read your other post about not being able to leave tools on-site.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

As far as flying in and out with tools, do the math on that. It might be less expensive to rent a small locker at a local place then to travel with tools. This also is good for keeping additional clothing such as winter clothing, construction / safety gear, etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I wouldn't use either for flying. I would use Pelican if I was going to be doing a lot of flying for a long period of time and one of those other similar quality but half priced brands if I wasn't going to do it that much.
> 
> I really like SKB. They have larger handgun cases that would be great for tools.


What do you think of this, Hack?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Without using that brand I can't say how rugged it is. But any decent case should be good for occasional use.

That model is tiny, though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kind of like back to school, I'd wait and see when I get there before I spent too much money. You may have to re-wrap your head around commercial maintenance tools and materials versus the residential reno kit you're used to. 

IMO carting materials from site to site is a doomed strategy. It's bad enough with a van, it's just never going to succeed with carry on luggage. I mean why hump fittings around, are you going to hump conduit on the plane? 

I have a bunch of commercial customers where I store inventory and tools just for convenience and I don't fly to these places! Might be a gang box in one of their storage rooms, might be a closet they let me take over, one place it's a Rubbermaid shed - no buildings at that place - I stage inventory there, spare parts, some bulky stuff I use nowhere else. 

I bet a big part of doing your new job well is developing an inventory for each site. Having to spend and even overspend on inventory is one of the costs of doing business in the boonies. 

In commercial work, you really need a cart. It's as important as your truck in residential work. In this case I might look for a cart with bottom storage lockable, leave one in each place. I'd see a cart and a rolling shelving unit or gang box in every location.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

For an upstanding guy like you 99, I have a Pelican, Fluke box that our megger was in that I could give you. Of course I'll have to find it in the garage. We pulled the meter out and then shelved the box.
Give me a shout if you want it.


Tim.


----------



## positron (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the harbor freight Apache boxes (pelican knockoffs). I'd fly my tools in them, but probably step it up if I flew often. However if you are wanting cart/airport wheels, pelican does offer those, as does probably other brands.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> For an upstanding guy like you 99, I have a Pelican, Fluke box that our megger was in that I could give you. Of course I'll have to find it in the garage. We pulled the meter out and then shelved the box.
> Give me a shout if you want it.
> 
> 
> Tim.


That would be amazing, Tim. I have to throw some loonies at you or some Tim's bucks, though. I will send you a PM.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

How about a couple of mini Greenlee boxes. This one is 16x12x30 inches.
https://www.greenlee.com/products/BOX-ASSEMBLY--(1230).html


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> How about a couple of mini Greenlee boxes. This one is 16x12x30 inches.
> https://www.greenlee.com/products/BOX-ASSEMBLY--(1230).html


Not a bad idea, actually.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the Ridgid stacking system (3 boxes). It's in and out of the van daily (for about four years, so far). I think I'd have to deliberately work at breaking it. Definitely worth what I paid for it.

https://www.ridgid.com/id/en/professional-tool-storage-system


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought the packout would be cool but it sucks. Also, it's already breaking, stress lines in the plastic all over the place, latches broken, slides sticking, dividers are junk.

You have to unload the top boxes to get to the bottom, and because there aren't any dividers / the ones that come with it broke real fast, you have to almost completely unload the box you just unstacked to get to a tool at the bottom.

Thumbs down.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> I thought the packout would be cool but it sucks. Also, it's already breaking, stress lines in the plastic all over the place, latches broken, slides sticking, dividers are junk.
> 
> You have to unload the top boxes to get to the bottom, and because there aren't any dividers / the ones that come with it broke real fast, you have to almost completely unload the box you just unstacked to get to a tool at the bottom.
> 
> Thumbs down.


I had my suspicions. A guy could make a plywood box in an afternoon that would be better (using Milwaukee tools, which they're good at).


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

The Makita one you posted is flimsy, I wouldn't even consider it. Cordless sds I bought came in one. Might make a good sewing basket.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Most of the specialist contractors we bring in post a tool kit and pick it up at the parts room or a ups store when they arrive.

Most will call a few days before they arrive to make sure the tools were delivered. They claim that the airline has a bad habit of misplacing tools when they try to fly with them and its easier than having to pass security with a tool box. 

In the past if we know the contractor we will hold there tools and even post them to a different job if need be. (they have ups do the pick up)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> I thought the packout would be cool but it sucks. Also, it's already breaking, stress lines in the plastic all over the place, latches broken, slides sticking, dividers are junk.
> 
> You have to unload the top boxes to get to the bottom, and because there aren't any dividers / the ones that come with it broke real fast, you have to almost completely unload the box you just unstacked to get to a tool at the bottom.
> 
> Thumbs down.


Would mind posting some pics of the cracking and stuff? I am working on some shelfs for mine and if the cracking is a weak point of the clips I might change up my design a bit.

Cheers
John


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> I thought the packout would be cool but it sucks. Also, it's already breaking, stress lines in the plastic all over the place, latches broken, slides sticking, dividers are junk.
> 
> You have to unload the top boxes to get to the bottom, and because there aren't any dividers / the ones that come with it broke real fast, you have to almost completely unload the box you just unstacked to get to a tool at the bottom.
> 
> Thumbs down.


Matt, that really stinks. Now, just to play devil's advocate, is your work in a particularly tough environment? I have my hesitations about any plastic boxes at the prices they sell at. It is why I look at them first as small parts organisers like the Sortimo T-Boxxes. And even then, they cost as much as the medium size PackOut boxes and do not have metal clasps. 

I sometimes wonder for latching boxes if a guy shouldn't just stick with the Ridgid boxes when they put them on sale at 99 dollars for the three piece set and then buy some good small parts organisers like the T-Boxxes and just deal with two brands and make-do? I am not sure in the OP's case because he is looking for something that can be shipped. And it may lead to Pelican cases which are not exactly buyer friendly either.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree that the cost of a plastic box is atrocious. A Walmart tote is probably just as good.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Whens the first ride in the airplane?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Whens the first ride in the airplane?


Next month.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> I had my suspicions. A guy could make a plywood box in an afternoon that would be better (using Milwaukee tools, which they're good at).


I’ve had the opposite experience. Mine have been rock solid, and I even accidentally dropped one off a roof with no problems. I’ve had the setup for probably close to 6 months, getting it in and out of a car everyday and up and down countless steps. I also stack material on the rolling box and haul it around jobsites, as well as sit on when the task allows. I do have have a specific layout that works for me, and most of the time just take in the bottom box. I think if your stacking ten boxes tall and always taking all that in you’re not planning correctly for the job.


----------

